
Should I use MEF for my general IoC needs? - blazzerbg
http://codebetter.com/blogs/glenn.block/archive/2009/08/16/should-i-use-mef-for-my-general-ioc-needs.aspx
======
SwellJoe
WTF is an MEF or an IoC?

